# Does anyone else have the same problem?



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a really bad habit of looking at the classifieds here in my area and there are hedgehogs for sale almost everyday. And everyday I want to buy it. Right now there is a young male hedgehog for sale for $100. He doesn't have a wheel - poor guy. And I want to buy him. Problem is - when you ad all the $100's up...it sure adds up quick. Luckily, they always get bought. By other people. And I love my Hoggle. And i'm on a list for a hoglet. So I will already have two....So I don't need anymore. But they sure are fun.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

yes, i have the same problem. & i have room for another hedgie. (wiggling eybrows evilly! :twisted: :roll: )

so yes, i cruise hedgie ads. sad but oh-so-true! :lol:


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh good. My husband thinks I am obsessed.  But he's also the one that never thought he would talk to anything in a sweet baby voice.....Guess who he talks to like that! Hoggle has my husband wrapped around his finger. hahahahah :lol: 
Oh hedgehogs. I love them.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I do one worse than that. If I'm at the mall, I go to the petstore to see the hedgies there. Usually ends with me in tears being led away by hubby...not pretty.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hercsmom said:


> I do one worse than that. If I'm at the mall, I go to the petstore to see the hedgies there. Usually ends with me in tears being led away by hubby...not pretty.


I feel your pain. 

Jamie is a petstore addict, so he always dragged me into them to look at every. single. fish. Then, at first, I WANTED to go cuz of Snarf. Now, when we're in Cgy, he'll ask if we can stop at Petsmart or whatever and I ask: Do they have hedgehogs? Him all excited-like: Yup!! Me: Then, nope. We both had to go into Picses a couple weeks ago. He finally found me outside the hedgie cage balling my eyes out.

It's way too hard on my heart: either they're babies and I want them or they're 'mistreated' and I want them. I won't even go into the local store for mealies anymore - I make him go - he asked why and I told him to guess. He got it right: Two hedgies in one cage, no wheel, since December. I told Jamie we can start going to petstores when he agrees that I can start a hedgie adoption home and take them ALL home.


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh man that is so sad. We don't have hedgehogs in the pet stores here - at least I've never seen one. I love going into pet stores though. It is a sad day when they don't get what they need


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Guilty here too.
I cruise the classifieds and think "Hmmm, I could build another cage ..." Then I come to my senses and am happy with the two we have.
A third (fourth, fifth) would be fun.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've stopped even going near classifieds because I'm worried I'll see ads for hedgies...Pet stores, however. >.>

We had a Soldan's near us that had two girls in a cage for months. I kept visiting to check on them, and the thing that kept me continuing to go see them? One time when I went, they had mites so badly that I could see them crawling on the girls. I told the employees, they put something in to help get rid of the mites (which seemed to work...I didn't see them crawling on the girls anymore after that). Another time when I went, the big nervous girl was wobbly when walking. I scooped her up and she had an ice-cold belly. I made two of the employees there feel her belly and informed them that if they didn't get heat, they could die. The manager immediately moved a heat lamp to their cage while I walked around the store for half an hour with the girl under my shirt, warming up. And at least a couple times when I went, they let me clip a few long nails. Those two girls both found homes though (hopefully good ones...), and I haven't been back since to see if they've gotten more...

I work at another pet store now too, and I can tell you, if we ever get hedgehogs in there, my manager may end up hating me. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> I work at another pet store now too, and I can tell you, if we ever get hedgehogs in there, my manager may end up hating me. :lol:


 :lol:

I make a point of checking Kijiji every day and have so far attempted to set up three different pairs of hogs/people There is often an ad saying "Hedgie for Sale" then right underneath it, another that says "Desperate for a Hedgie", so I e-mail both of them.

Don't ask me why someone 'desperate' for a hedgie wouldn't check the same flippin' place he posted to see if any were available...boggles the mind...the worst part is when I e-mail them and point out the ad, they all seem to want me to do everything...they ask which ad? how much? how old? color? For crying out loud!!!! Go look at the ad!!!!

Some of these people may not be smart enough to own hedgiehogs. :roll:


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not innocent of cruising the classifieds either, and while the big pet stores ( petco, petsmart ) around here don't sell hedge hogs, there's a small locally owned one that does. It was going in there "Just to look" that got me Cupcake.  I am also a big fan of petfinder.com, and browse their site daily. My boyfriend told me after we adopted our third Great Pyrenees mix from the local shelter that I had to stop... Of course he'd never tell me no, though, but I know that space is limited and would never want more animals than I could care for... Well, I would want them, but I would never put them through that.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you happen to know if there are any laws or anything prohibiting pet stores from having hedgehogs?

I ask because where I live (central North Carolina), I've NEVER seen a hedgehog in a pet store. Not once. (Which, knowing everything I know now, I guess is a good thing.) Granted, I've mostly just been to big-name pet stores (Petsmart, etc.), but I always make it a point to look at all the animals they have because they're just so cute! Never seen a hedgie though. When I decided I wanted one, the only places I could even find were breeders. 

Anyways, just wondering.  I'm sure if I ever did see a hedgie when I was out shopping for pet stuff it would be tough though...


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never seen a hedgehog for sale in the big stores. I was talking with one of the guys that worked at a Petco and he said they RARELY sell them....so that must mean it is possible but just doesn't happen. I would have a really really hard time if they were in pet stores - I would want to just buy them all up. Justifying one more cage and one more wheel is easy  HAHA. Self control!


----------

